# Not racked yet



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Unless you do something to kill off the yeast- chemicals, freezing, etc. you may be bottling way too soon IMO. Mead tends to be a slow fermenter and even though it appears to have stopped, it may be in just a very slow state of fermentation. Beer is a few weeks' project, but mead is a much longer commitment. I'd be racking maybe to make more clear and that could stir up a more aggressive secondary fermentation for a while. Did you take any before and recent specific gravity readings?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

1. No problem with the racking stuff. Professionals might do things differently. But then again, you have a friend in the business, that gave you the recipe...
2. Ask your friend about how purchasing a hydrometer will help you know if you can bottle.


----------

